# Broken runlevel entry

## Ampheus

Ich wollte heute an meinem runlevel mal wieder nach längerer Zeit was ändern. Also lass ich mir erstmal alles anzeigen mit 

```

rc-update -s

```

Soweit alles gut, leider bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:

```

root@gentoo:/home/amp# rc-update -s

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/keymaps

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/clock

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/domainname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/localmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/consolefont

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/modules

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/urandom

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkroot

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/rmnologin

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkfs

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/domainname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/local

           alsasound | boot

             athcool |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

              cpudyn |      default

        cpufrequtils | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

          lm_sensors |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

           net.wlan0 |      default

           rmnologin | boot

              splash | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

Was läuft das schief? Beim boot wird mir auch immer angezeigt, dass domainname nicht vorhanden ist

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir die kaputten Dinger doch mal an, bzw poste uns 1-2.

Evtl ein etc-update vergessen?

Ansonsten sind die Dinger soweit ich weiß unterm baselayout.

Also neuemergen.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Ja, die sind im baselayout. Das hab ich auch heute nochmal neu gemerged, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Urandom sieht beispielsweise so aus:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {

   [[ -c /dev/urandom ]] || return

   if [[ -f /var/run/random-seed ]] ; then

      cat /var/run/random-seed > /dev/urandom

   fi

   if ! rm -f /var/run/random-seed &> /dev/null ; then

      ewarn "Skipping /var/run/random-seed initialization (ro root?)"

      return 0

   fi

   ebegin "Initializing random number generator"

   umask 077

   dd if=/dev/urandom of=/var/run/random-seed count=1 &> /dev/null

   eend $? "Error initializing random number generator"

   umask 022

}

stop() {

   [[ -n ${CDBOOT} ]] && return 0

   ebegin "Saving random seed"

   # Carry a random seed from shut-down to start-up;

   # see documentation in linux/drivers/char/random.c

   umask 077

   dd if=/dev/urandom of=/var/run/random-seed count=1 &> /dev/null

   eend $? "Failed to save random seed"

}

# vim:ts=4

```

Liegt auch im richtigen Pfad, also /etc/init.d/urandom

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sagt ein "ls /etc/runlevels/boot/"

```

[15:33:37]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|/etc/runlevels$ ls boot/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root 448 Jul  5  2005 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 root 128 Apr  5  2004 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  21 Mär 10  2005 alsasound -> /etc/init.d/alsasound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  20 Apr  5  2004 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  19 Apr  5  2004 checkfs -> /etc/init.d/checkfs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  21 Apr  5  2004 checkroot -> /etc/init.d/checkroot

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  17 Apr  5  2004 clock -> /etc/init.d/clock

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  20 Jul  5  2005 coldplug -> /etc/init.d/coldplug

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  23 Apr  5  2004 consolefont -> /etc/init.d/consolefont

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  20 Apr  5  2004 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  19 Apr  5  2004 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  22 Apr  5  2004 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  19 Apr  5  2004 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  18 Apr  5  2004 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  21 Apr  5  2004 rmnologin -> /etc/init.d/rmnologin

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  18 Apr  5  2004 serial -> /etc/init.d/serial

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  19 Apr  5  2004 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

```

Bei mir kommt dann das...

Ist da bei dir evtl was durcheinander?

Tobi

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein

```
ls -l /etc/runlevels/boot
```

 ?

----------

## firefly

Finswimmer:  ich glaube ls an sich wird nicht zeigen wohin ein symlink zeigt  :Wink: 

ich vermute du hast bei dir standardmäßig die  option "-l" für ls aktiv (eventuell über einen alias)

----------

## Finswimmer

@firefly: Klar, das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das sind so Standard-Aliase, genauso wie mv -g etc.

Aber gut, dass es dir aufgefallen ist...

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

```

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 21 21. Okt 16:27 alsasound -> /etc/init.d/alsasound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 36 27. Nov 13:07 bootmisc -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 35 27. Nov 13:07 checkfs -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/checkfs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 27. Nov 13:07 checkroot -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/checkroot

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 33 27. Nov 13:07 clock -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/clock

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 27. Nov 13:07 consolefont -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/consolefont

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 24  6. Mär 22:20 cpufrequtils -> /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 38 27. Nov 13:07 domainname -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/domainname

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 36 27. Nov 13:07 hostname -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 35 27. Nov 13:07 keymaps -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 38 27. Nov 13:07 localmount -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 35 27. Nov 13:07 modules -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 34 27. Nov 13:07 net.lo -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 27. Nov 13:07 rmnologin -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/rmnologin

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 18 24. Feb 16:27 splash -> /etc/init.d/splash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 35 27. Nov 13:07 urandom -> /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/urandom

```

----------

## firefly

da haben wir doch das problem  :Wink:  die symlinks zeigen auf /tmp/stage1root//etc/init.d/* sie sollten aber nur auf /etc/init.d/* zeigen

----------

## Ampheus

Also sehe ich das richtig, dass ich die alle per Hand löschen und dann neu setzen muss?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja...

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Seltsamerweise habe ich jetzt trotzdem kein /etc/init.d/domainname

----------

## Finswimmer

Äh.

Die ganze Zeit dachten wir, dass  nur der Link von boot falsch ist.

Fehlen jetzt etwa auch noch die Scripte?

Naja, das kannst du ja mit dem emerge baselayout wieder Gerade biegen.

Oder hast du evtl den Symlink falsch gesetzt:

ln -s /etc/conf.d/name /etc/runlevel/boot/name

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Nein die symlinks sind jetzt alle richtig. Das andere Problem ist aber wie gesagt, dass das domainname script nicht da ist. Auch nicht nach erneutem mergen vom Baselayout.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Script wird durch das baselayout Paket Version: 1.11.13-r2 - 1.12.0_pre9 laut Portage File Search bereitgestellt.

Es ist in /etc/conf.d/domainname

Sicher, dass du nicht irgendwo einen Tipfehler hast?

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Hm da man mir hier erzählen will, dass Tippfehler ( mit zwei "P") mein Problem sein könnten......

Nein mal Spaß zur Seite..

Ich hab das Baselayout 1.12.0_pre17. Vielleicht wurde ja hier das script ersetzt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

nimm doch mal spaßeshalber die Version, die ich habe, denn da ist es defintiv noch vorhanden:

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r7

Oder, du erstellst es dir kurz selbst:

```
[09:08:04]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~/filme$ cat /etc/conf.d/domainname

# /etc/conf.d/domainname

# When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?

#  0 = let dhcp/whatever override DNSDOMAIN

#  1 = override dhcp/whatever with DNSDOMAIN

OVERRIDE=1

# To have a proper FQDN, you need to setup /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf

# (domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf and FQDN in /etc/hosts).

#

# DNSDOMAIN merely sets the domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf, see

# the resolv.conf(5) manpage for more info.

DNSDOMAIN=""

# For information on setting up NIS, please see:

#   http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/

NISDOMAIN=""
```

Tobi

----------

